# Werbt mich!



## Havok#2661 (28. November 2013)

Hallo, jetzt wo WoW wieder billig ist suche ich jemanden der mich wirbt.

Meine Erwartungen:
-3 bis 5 85er
-Gescheite Taschen und Gold
-Gildenerbstücke für mehr boost.
-310% Fliegen pro 85er 
-Spieler der das Spiel versteht und gut ist
-Wenn die Klasse heilen oder tanken kann, dann sollte sie zu Gunsten der Invite Zeiten gewählt werden.

Was ich biete:
-Sehr aktiv
-Zuverlässig
-Kenne das Spiel in und auswendig (außer den neuen 5.4 Kram)
-TeamSpeak vorhanden
-Zuverlässiger Raider
-Werde einen alten Char mit vollem Acc Gear transen damit wir richtig ballern können

Bei Interesse: TS: 188.40.103.167:9988
alles unter 4 Stunden täglich lohnt sich für mich nicht.


----------



## Nysa Dynai (28. November 2013)

Mehr Erwartungen hast Du nicht??  Bist ja richtig bescheiden^^


----------



## hoti82 (1. Dezember 2013)

viel zu viele ansprüche leider da wird es schwer wenn zu finden denn allein 45k bei 3 chars für komplette 310 reiten sind heftig. im großen und ganzen schraub sie runter dann wirste auch wenn finden


----------



## TheCasanova (2. Dezember 2013)

ich frag mcih grad was da für mich drin wäre? 4 chars auf 85 einer auf 42 und dann hab ich 50k ausgegeben. Ööööh lass mich kurz überlegen nein.


----------

